# Video of lamb kicking inside of Mama Ewe!



## boykin2010 (Jul 7, 2013)

I took this video this winter.  Sorry the video is not good quality, I took it with my cell phone. 
I cannot post the video straight to BYH but if you have a facebook you can see the video by clicking on this link.  The link will take you to my farm page where that is last thing I posted. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ewe-Crazy-Farms/261483567300570

That ewe delivered a 15lb ram lamb 2 weeks after the video was taken. 
She didn't have any problems though and the ram lamb was really nice quality.


----------

